# iPad app



## malarz (Aug 1, 2011)

I've downloaded the Paint Talk app for iPad. I can read recent posts but can't figure out how to read complete threads nor how to respond nor how to post a new topic.

Any help?

Thanks in advance.

malarz


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Didn't know you needed a special app, it doesn't just surf the web like a computer?


----------

